# Shadra Avro



## ShadraAvro (Aug 7, 2010)

Name: Shadra (nickname- Shad or Shadrika)
Age: 19
Sex: Female
Species: Black jaguar
Height: 5 foot 4.5 inches
Weight: 120 pounds
Breasts: 34A

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: black fur w/ darker spots, hair is also black (slightly darker than fur with bangs, 
- Markings: purple mark below left eye (two prong type things with a spot in the CENTER not off to the side) purple shoulder markings
- Eye color: green
- Other features: 2 pairs of golden hoop earrings on each ear (first set of hoops represents coming of age, second is from Zili biting a hole in her ears)
Behavior and Personality: ---

History: Shadra was actually created for me by close friend of mine and she has been my fursona ever since and I dare not change her. Her history is sketchy and most likely always will be as she is not used for roleplaying purposes.
Essentially she herself used to live in a tribal environment who very much valued the ability to entertain through dancing, mostly of a belly dancing influence.


Clothing/Personal Style: Shadra loves to be rocking the black, however black clothing against black fur doesn't quite work out. Because of this she can mostly be found in red or blue gothic style things.  She loves lolita dresses and corsets for example. Another thing is since she originated from a tribe based background and is a dancer, she wears tubetobs and loin clothes. She also wears arabian style pants for dancing as well.
Picture: ---
Goal: ---
Profession: ---
Personal quote: ---
Theme song: Lonely Day- System of a Down
Birthdate: March 8th (Year unknown), mine is July 17, 1993 personally so there is a few differences between her and my real self
Star sign: ---

Friends: Zili, Barak, Zippers, Jacques
Relations:---
Enemies: ---
Significant other: Zili (husband)
Orientation: Bisexual


----------

